# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Cargo Sous Terrain - “Cargo Underground – People Above Ground” project, Switzerland

## Airicist

Contributors:

AMBERG LOGLAY AG

Cargo Sous Terrain - “Cargo Underground – People Above Ground”

----------


## Airicist

Cargo sous terrain video 1

Published on Jan 27, 2016




> Underground logistics infrastructure system.

----------


## Airicist

Cargo sous terrain video 2

Published on Jan 27, 2016

----------

